# ACDelco OEM Brake Parts



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll be doing front brakes on the car (we're over 90k miles, so the pedal is getting a bit low - it's time), and I just want to double check that I'm going with the proper parts (I think I am, based on the listed dimensions further in the specs, but there are about 450,000 different brake parts on Rock Auto haha).

I'm going to go with the ACDelco GM Original Equipment (not Advantage or Professional, these are the actual OE part):

Pads: ACDELCO 1711123 {#13412809}
Rotor(s): ACDELCO 1771128 {#13502057}

Should be the right parts, just wanted to check before I buy.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you have drum brakes. Check and make sure the rears are adjusted. That will make the pedal low. You can grind the front brakes down till the rotors have nothing left and still have a good pedal. Yes. I've seen people do that a time or 2. 

Old fluid would be another cause. It don't last forever. Although I haven't seen it be as much of a problem on cars as I've seen on motorcycles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> If you have drum brakes. Check and make sure the rears are adjusted. That will make the pedal low. You can grind the front brakes down till the rotors have nothing left and still have a good pedal. Yes. I've seen people do that a time or 2.
> 
> Old fluid would be another cause. It don't last forever. Although I haven't seen it be as much of a problem on cars as I've seen on motorcycles.


why would he have drums?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Tomko didn’t you say once there are two kinds of ACDelco brake pads/rotors for the Cruze...the ACDelco branded pads/rotors sold as OEM replacements and then the actual ACDelco factory pads/rotors installed on the assembly line?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

boraz said:


> why would he have drums?


Don't most Cruze's in the rear? Mine does. Or maybe you're making a musical joke reference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Don't most Cruze's in the rear? Mine does. Or maybe you're making a musical joke reference.


All diesels have discs out back - and larger discs all around.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Thebigzeus said:


> Don't most Cruze's in the rear? Mine does. Or maybe you're making a musical joke reference.


his signature says he has a diesel

his question is in the diesel section

diesels dont have drums


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

And we learn something new.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been looking into parts to do brakes on my Diesel, probably later in the summer. My go-to method for checking if they're a Diesel brake part is to look up the specs on the rotor and see if the bolt pattern matches (115mm or 4.528in). I've also noticed that there RockAuto and Amazon seem to find a better variety of rotors and pads if you search under the Buick Verano or Cadillac ELR. They share a chassis with the Cruze, but they use the heavier suspension and 115mm bolt pattern that our Diesels have.

It looks like a lot of databases are giving the same pads for both the gas and Diesel Cruze, so I have been leaning toward going with pads that are listed on both the Cruze page and the Verano/ELR pages so that if there are any advantages to the pad for the Diesel over the gas, I'm getting those advantages. If I knew 5 years ago what I know now, I would have pulled the pads on my car when it still had 3-digit mileage and written down or photographed the part number before it was obscured by wear/corrosion over the years.

Right now, my leading candidates for the parts to use are the Raybestos coated Street Performance rotor with Bosch QuietCast Ceramic or Centric PQ Pro pads.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just had the brakes replaced at 65k due to much traffic in my area. I looked at the price for the parts and the OEM pads are much more expensive than the ACDelco professional pads. It might bite me, but I went with the cheaper pads. The rotors were all OEM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It looks like J60_ is_ the code for the diesel brakes.

And yeah, those OEM pads are not cheap. Half the price elsewhere, though, so it depends where you look.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> It looks like J60_ is_ the code for the diesel brakes.
> 
> And yeah, *those OEM pads are not cheap.* Half the price elsewhere, though, so it depends where you look.


However, my original OEMs are at 124,000 miles and all 4 are still strong. So the price may be worth it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

sailurman said:


> However, my original OEMs are at 124,000 miles and all 4 are still strong. So the price may be worth it?


I'm thinking they are, which is why I'm planning to go with them. We're over 90k and the past 4.5 years we've driven nearly all city.


----------



## 2014cruze2ltw/mt (Nov 26, 2013)

First gen 2LT & LTZ also have rear disc.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@MP81 when you purchase please post the part numbers (if different from your OP)

At 112K miles mine still work fine but the pulsating is really starting to bug. Holding off as long as possible because I’ve never had replacement brakes/rotors last nearly as long as original factory.

Thanks!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

sailurman said:


> However, my original OEMs are at 124,000 miles and all 4 are still strong. So the price may be worth it?





MP81 said:


> I'm thinking they are, which is why I'm planning to go with them. We're over 90k and the past 4.5 years we've driven nearly all city.


There's definitely something special about the OEM pads. I heard somewhere (another thread here or on the Facebook side of Cruzetalk) that somebody's parts guy told them they were a premium pad also used on one of the Cadillacs (my guess would be the ELR, since it shares a chassis with the Cruze/Verano). I would guess my factory pads to be at 35-40% with 110k miles, and the inner side of the front rotors may actually grind down to minimum thickness before the pad gets down to 10%. The pad has taken easily 2+ millimeters off of the inside of the rotor so far.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah the J67 braking system is for 16" and J60 braking system is for 15".

2014 CTD 16"

Rear OEM rotors - ACDELCO 1771129 {#13505762}
Front OEM rotors - ACDELCO 1771128 {#13502057}

Rear OEM pads - ACDELCO 1711004 {#13319293, 13404405}
Front OEM pads - ACDELCO 1711123 {#13412809}

I have personally purchased the #1771128 rotors from Rock Auto for my 2014 CTD and they fit perfectly.

When you are on Rock Auto, on the pads and rotors section, use the filters "delco" "original" "J60", typed in separately, to only show the OEM stuff.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Yeah the J67 braking system is for 16" and J60 braking system is for 15”


Sorry, what do you mean by 15” and 16”?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> It looks like a lot of databases are giving the same pads for both the gas and Diesel Cruze, so I have been leaning toward going with pads that are listed on both the Cruze page and the Verano/ELR pages...


Looking on rockauto.com, and having selected the 2014 Cruze diesel, I notice that they list both 276mm and 300mm diameter front rotors. That's a one inch difference! Careful!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Looking on rockauto.com, and having selected the 2014 Cruze diesel, I notice that they list both 276mm and 300mm diameter front rotors. That's a one inch difference! Careful!


Yes. That was the thing that got me started looking on another verification method for the pads. They also list both the 268mm and 292mm for the rear rotor. Not sure why their database can't distinguish that all diesels have the 300/292 and gassers with rear discs all use the 276/268. Unfortunately, for the pads, there isn't really a quick and easy method for differentiating between the two, unless you can get the dimensions of the pad and compare to the radius of the braking surface on the rotor. The ELR/Verano only have 300/292 rotors, though, so all of the pads listed for those vehicles should fit the Diesel. To be extra safe, I've been narrowing to only pads listed on both the Cruze and ELR/Verano page, just in case there might be some caliper variations that would change the way they fit.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Gen1 diesels use DOT pad shape 1467 in front and 1468 in the rear.

Virtually every aftermarket brake pad will have this 4 digit code in it's part number. It identifies the pad dimensional drawing. A gas car uses 1522 in the front.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the PNs. I was able to verify the part being correct for my vehicle so I went ahead and ordered online at a nice deal. Ordered from here https://www.gmpartsprime.com/oem/gm-brake_pads-13404405.html


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

That gmpartsprime site lists the pad as applicable to every Cruze model.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by 15” and 16”?


Wheel size. The 16" wheel size has larger brake components. The non-Diesel Cruze have 15" wheel options.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Wheel size. The 16" wheel size has larger brake components. The non-Diesel Cruze have 15" wheel options.


...which adds to the confusion on this issue, since the LS/LT have 16" wheels, the Diesel uses 17" wheels, and the LTZ has 18"


----------

